# Parker vs Waterman



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all,

Writing instrument ignoramus here ?

I've got some vouchers to use at a mid to high end department store, and have settled on the idea of aquiring a decent ballpoint pen - no real interest in fountain pens at this stage and I have a Fisher Space Pen to cover the roller ball angle.

With the limited choices available at this particular department store, I've narrowed down my choices to either:

Parker Sonnet in blue lacquer









Waterman Hemisphere Privee Saphir









I'm leaning towards the Waterman purely from an aesthetic perspective, both seem to be very similar in weight and dimensions - the engraving/etching on the Hemisphere looks gorgeous IMO (in photos at least).

So is there a clear functional winner between these two pens?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd choose the Parker because of ease of getting refills.

heb


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, Parker uses a form factor that's by far the most widely available, which means you've got a massive selection to choose from.

https://www.wellappointeddesk.com/2014/06/epic-refill-guide-rollerball-gel-and-ballpoints/

Waterman uses a somewhat unusual length. Monteverde and Visconti appear to be the other choices.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

I think of the Fisher pressurized refills as more of a ballpoint than a rollerball.
I’m a fan of the Waterman Carene and Charleston pens. The Hemisphere is pretty slim and doesn’t have much presence. The Expert is also well sized, but the tips on the rollerballs tends to crack. Refills are not difficult to find.

I can’t offer much on the Parker Sonnet, but I am a big fan of their Gel Refills.

Here’s a size comparison of the Hemisphere, Carene, Charleston and Expert ballpoint pens. I actually prefer the rollerball versions of all of these.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I stand corrected on the space pen, but in my defence I did admit to being a noob!

Thanks for the size comparison, that is useful. Looking at the specs it's 10mm vs 12mm for the Hemisphere next to the expert. Doesn't sound like much put that way, but 20% does haha. I'll have to try them both in hand at the store (haven't handled any of these pens).

The store does have a few Experts, a couple with gold trim which I'm not a fan of, but then they have the Blue Obsession - another beautiful looking instrument! Bit more than I wanted to spend as I'll have to lay down some cash on top of the gift cards, but it's a contender.

Availability of refills doesn't seem to be a concern for either brand, will just have to go with what feels right!

Thanks all.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I






have both the Sonnet from Parker in black and Expert from Waterman in black and like both pens as well as my Calais by Cross.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am looking to enter into the world of nicer Pens.

I am only interested in a Ball Point Pen.

I would be keen to follow this thread.


----------



## fnzeee (May 8, 2018)

Personally I prefer Wayerman’s over Parkers for flow and weight.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I took a punt and ordered the Waterman online, but was a little underwhelmed with the delivered product.

It was a bit small for my taste which is obviously subjective, but I felt that the engraving on the back half was very shallow, and more importantly I noticed when I lightly tapped the pen the refill was slightly loose in the barrel and made a clicking noise. After picking up on that, it was a definite return.

May well be a minor issue (and for some non-existent), but I felt for a pen if that value - around USD $100 - they should have tighter tolerances in that regard.

I returned it to the store in person today and sampled a few of the others in stock. The Parker Sonnet which was also a bit small, and the Lamy 2000 which I'd previously admired was too light (but otherwise a beautiful pen). Nothing else in the store's limited range really sang to me.

So in a complete change of tack I ended up with a Lamy Studio Rollerball! And I'm very happy so far, nice weight and size and I couldn't fault the finishing 🙂


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Good choice! I’ve got a Studio ballpoint and it’s a very substantial pen.

Which Waterman did you return?


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

It was the Hemisphere Privee Saphir Nocturn. Beautiful looking pen, just better to view than to hold (for me)...


----------



## Pastorsam (Feb 26, 2013)

I prefer Waterman over Parker. I prefer Mont Blanc over Waterman. I'm a rollerball person and I love the smoothness of Mont Blanc. Never had trouble finding either Mont Blanc or Waterman refills at Office Depot or on Amazon.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I love Parker pens. Have a bunch of Jitters, a Premier, and a Duofold. All of them awesome. Also have a Waterman Carine which I love. 

I'd vote for the blue laquer Parker. 

However - there's not too much distinction between brands. Think Honda vs. Toyota. Both insanely high quality. Some differences, but mostly styling. 

Quality wise - they should be similar. 

If you like the Waterman better, awesome - get the Waterman. Not going to be any quality differences.


----------



## Alarien26 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got a special place for Waterman, my go-to pen was a grad gift from my dad. Mont Blanc rollerballs are also a joy to write with though.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'll go ahead and say it: I despise ballpoints. Rollerballs are pushing it. I exclusively only use fountain pens, specifically, vintage fountain pens.


----------

